# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Αναζήτηση για λαμπάκι από ραδιο-ενισχυτή

## michalism

Καλημέρα σας.

Πρόσφατα έπαιζα με ένα vintage ραδιοενισχυτή ο οποίος μεταξύ άλλων είχε και ένα λαμπάκι καμμένο στο καντράν του ραδιοφώνου. Είναι αυτό που δείχνω στις φωτογραφίες.
20190320_074251.jpg20190320_074257.jpg

Η τάση του είναι 6V. 
Ξέρει κάποιος να μου υποδείξει από πού θα μπορούσα να το προμηθευτώ;
Έχω ήδη ρωτήσει σε 2 γνωστά καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών (το κλασσικό στο κέντρο και ένα στη Ν. Ιωνία) και δεν το έχουν...

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## p270

ειναι λαμπακι σιγουρα; μοιαζει με ασφαλεια

----------


## cloud_constructor

Κ ομως υπαρχουν τετοια λαμπακια , κ εγω τωρα το εψαξα  , τα λενε fuse lamps

ποσα βολτ ειναι λεει? 

Κατι τετοιο μπορεις να βρεις (ενδιεκτικα ετσι?προφανως προτημισε να παρεις απο δικο μας μαγαζι)

https://www.amazon.com/Vintage-Elect.../dp/B01FO6TGUY

----------


## p270

για ρωτα στον βασιλειαδη μηπως εχει

----------


## Satcom

Ο τύπος του είναι T-2, τώρα εάν θα βρεις πυρακτώσεως στην  Ελλάδα χμ........δύσκολο.

----------


## michalism

Είναι σίγουρα λαμπάκι γιατί έχει άλλα 4, όλα ανάβουν και μόνο αυτό είναι καμμένο. Επίσης η θέση του όπως λέω είναι πίσω από το καντράν του ραδιοφώνου και όχι σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο όπου όντως θα μπορούσα να το μπερδέψω.  :Biggrin: 
Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις! Αν το βρω πουθενά θα ενημερώσω...

----------


## Neuraxia

Τσέκαρε mA και μέγεθος , ίσως σου κάνει κάτι απο εδώ https://www.jukebox-revival.eu/index...s-festoon.html

----------

michalism (16-04-19)

----------


## gchal

> Τσέκαρε mA και μέγεθος , ίσως σου κάνει κάτι απο εδώ https://www.jukebox-revival.eu/index...s-festoon.html



Πάρτε μια LED λωρίδα για 6V ή φτιάξε μόνο σου με 3 LED HD στη σειρά, εάν είναι στο DC ακόμη καλλίτερα, εάν όχι βάζεις και μια δίοδο στην σειρά με τα Led. Όλα αυτά εάν η τάση στο λαμπάκι δεν είναι σε σειρά με τα νήματα των λυχνιών (εάν είναι παλαιό ραδιόφωνο), αλλά παράλληλα δηλαδή απ'ευθείας απο το τύλιγαμα του μετασχηματιστή.Πάντος εάν δεν εύρεις το κανονικό λαμπάκι μπορείς να το αντικαταστήσεις με πολλούς τρόπους, εγώ σου έδειξα έναν απο όλους...

----------

michalism (16-04-19)

----------


## Brown Fox

Ρίξε μια ματιά και στο παρακάτω κατάστημα, που διαθέτει τέτοια γλομπάκια.
Του παράγγειλα και έμεινα απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/pap-audio...p2047675.l2559

----------

michalism (16-04-19)

----------


## IRF

> Πάρτε μια LED λωρίδα για 6V ή φτιάξε μόνο σου με 3 LED HD στη σειρά, εάν είναι στο DC ακόμη καλλίτερα, εάν όχι βάζεις και μια δίοδο στην σειρά με τα Led. Όλα αυτά εάν η τάση στο λαμπάκι δεν είναι σε σειρά με τα νήματα των λυχνιών (εάν είναι παλαιό ραδιόφωνο), αλλά παράλληλα δηλαδή απ'ευθείας απο το τύλιγαμα του μετασχηματιστή.Πάντος εάν δεν εύρεις το κανονικό λαμπάκι μπορείς να το αντικαταστήσεις με πολλούς τρόπους, εγώ σου έδειξα έναν απο όλους...



Ακριβώς όπως το λες κάποια ραδιόφωνα έχουν σε σειρά νήματα από λαμπάκι με λυχνία για καθαρά προστατευτικούς λόγους της λυχνίας. Ειδικά αν είναι *πολύ μικρή η λυχνία*  το νήμα αρχικά έχει μικρή αντίσταση και μόλις θερμανθεί αυξάνεται και υπάρχει κίνδυνος να καεί η λυχνία αν δεν έχει μια περιοριστική αντίσταση που δεν προκαλεί πρόβλημα με την υπερθέρμανση της.(Και φυσικά δεν μπορεί να είναι κλασική αντίσταση γιατί θα ψηθεί)

----------

